
[Bloomberg TV]: Fired Engineer James Damore: I Feel Google Betrayed Me - Khaine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4WoeOkj2Ng
======
pottersbasilisk
It feels like gotcha journalism. The peterson interview is much much better.

